# Bees in water pump



## soapmakermom (May 11, 2002)

Hello,
We have bees in our hand water pump in our frontyard. I can't use the pump because the bees are nesting inside the top of the pump. They are small, bright yellow and black striped and numerous. Very busy. How can I get them out of there? I don't want to spray poison in a water pump! Any ideas?
Thanks,
Mary in Ohio


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Soapy water


----------



## soapmakermom (May 11, 2002)

Ok, I guess I can just dump some soapy water in the hole when it's cool (if it gets cool enough). We'll see if it works. 
Mary


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They sound more like yellow jackets (WASP) than bees.
If they were bees some bee keeper would be happy to come get them I suppose.
Do the soapy water as near as dark as you can with out useing a light.

 Al


----------



## soapmakermom (May 11, 2002)

Yes, I think they may be yellow jackets. I will try the soapy water. Thanks!
Mary


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Shoot, for yellow jackets, I'd use gasoline!!! The EAT honeybees, you know.

Sorry, didn't see where you were using the pump. 

I'd bait them out....get them coming to a soda or apple, and spray them with Scotch 3M floor adhesive...glues their wings instantly, and they are DOWN.


----------



## soapmakermom (May 11, 2002)

Yes, I don't want to use poison on a water pump. If I draw them away and spray them with adhesive, I would have to stand there all day! Well, maybe that's an option.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:grit: Just use the soapy water. You can buy a whole bottle of the stuff at a dollar store for a dollar and it works just fine.

 Al


----------



## soapmakermom (May 11, 2002)

Well, we couldn't figure out how to use the soapy water without getting stung, and the Scotch adhesive is $9 a can, so my husband just tied two large heavy duty plastic garbage bags over the pump head, and duct taped them well. Hopefully they won't chew out of there. We'll keep it on for a week or so and hopefully they will just die.
Mary


----------

